# Jewett Roofing Company Sales Head



## bobketchem (Dec 24, 2013)

*I am Bob Ketchem and I have over 10 years of sales experience with 20 years of warehouse management experience in different industries. I am currently serving Jewett Roofing Company which is a well known Commercial Roofing Contractor in Greenville, IL. My main goal is to put the knowledge gained from my experience to work finding the perfect “professional solution” for you and your company. I am the US Navy veteran, and serves my community as a member of the local school board. Away from work I spends my most of the time with my wife and son camping, traveling and coaching baseball. 

Hopei am the right person for this roofing community*to share my experience, opinions in future.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

This post should be in "introductions"


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a bit thrown off by your poll. As I do not see other types of materials generally used in commercial roofing. When most people think of commercial it seems to be asphalt type products, whether BUR, Torch or mod bit. Then there is also EPDM, TPO, PVC and a few others. 

What you have listed are metal products, of course they can be used in commercial roofing applications, standing seam ect. I don't know how much Iron is used much, Aluminum and stainless are generally used for flashing. Of course steel is used, and probably is the most common, but not the best. For the best in metal I would go with Lead or Copper. There is a reason why you see lead and copper flashings and roofs lasting 30,40,50,100 years. 

Anyway welcome. We could use some more people in here.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

I was kind of wondering about the poll myself. A quick visit to his website shows that they do a lot of green roofing, white membranes.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Only one post and no reply. Seems if I was going to spam my website out, one would want to provide a better poll.


----------

